# 2008 Marzocchi Forks Are Posted!



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

My article on the 2008 Marzocchi forks has been posted.

2008 Marzocchi Forks >>

I'm going to do it a little differently this time. I'm going to write three articles. The next one will be about the new rear shocks. And the final one will be a comprehensive overview of the 2008 lineup, Marzocchi's current direction, my Cortina d'Ampezzo trip report, my experience raiding the new forks and shocks, and links to all related materials. This way I get to satisfy your immediate suspension lust but I don't have to write the whole damn article all at once 

Hope you like it! Feel free to ask questions here or use the form at the end of the article. I have lots more material and access to the guys at Marzocchi. But it's just too much to try to publish it all.


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

888 ata world cup.... drool


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

What about the 2 other 888 models rc3 and rcv? Any pics or specs on those?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet.

That new arch is sick.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

wheres the forty killah


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

In all of the previews of the '08 Marzocchi forks, I haven't heard anything about the Z1 series...has the 55 replaced both the AM line and the Z1 line or does the Z1 live on? To me, I would think between the 55 and 66 both the Z1 line and AM line of forks have gotten redundant.


----------



## TJT (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks, Photo John!

Please post again when the other stories are ready.

TJT.

PS. Correct spelling is 'axle', not 'axel'. Sorry to be a geek...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

snowforner15 said:


> wheres the forty killah


looks like there is no 40 killer....


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> In all of the previews of the '08 Marzocchi forks, I haven't heard anything about the Z1 series...has the 55 replaced both the AM line and the Z1 line or does the Z1 live on? To me, I would think between the 55 and 66 both the Z1 line and AM line of forks have gotten redundant.





> wheres the forty killah





> looks like there is no 40 killer....


Do they not teach u guys how to read in school anymore, read PJs blog the 55 replaces the Z1 series and Am series, geez

the new 888 are 40 killers (38mm stanchions up from 35mm) oh the previous models were 40 killers too

Love my 07 888

ps I hope ya can read this


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet forks


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

trailadvent said:


> Do they not teach u guys how to read in school anymore, read PJs blog the 55 replaces the Z1 series and Am series, geez
> 
> the new 888 are 40 killers (38mm stanchions up from 35mm) oh the previous models were 40 killers too
> 
> ...


it's too hard to convey my tone of voice over the internet. yeah, i have known a while that the new 888 is the famed "40 killer." they were saying "bigger stanchions." the new 888. "completely new." the new 888. "better damping cartridge." the new 888. my previous post was trying to be a "duh" kinda thing


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> sweet forks


Here that

66 and 888 already in the budget for 08 ok maybe late 07 lol



> it's too hard to convey my tone of voice over the internet. yeah, i have known a while that the new 888 is the famed "40 killer." they were saying "bigger stanchions." the new 888. "completely new." the new 888. "better damping cartridge." the new 888. my previous post was trying to be a "duh" kinda thing


yeah I sorta picked that up but wasn't 100% sure so went with the wind it up reply hard to tell on mtbr sometimes everyones always taking the piss its become more of a normal vocab than the taught vocab anyways, I guess only time will tell re the damping and other features, Ive been very happy with my 07 888 to date but in saying that its the RC2x I'm still wary on air dampers on the 66 above, not so much the tech but the maintenance and long term durability, theres just so many components, for racers this is not a problem but the hucking crowd generally just ride there bikes.

Like anything its a perception, in motocross everything is rebuilt serviced to a regularity to maintain some competitiveness same in car racing, mountain biking is a little unique since you can take the same equipment and do many different things with it, intended or otherwise by the manufacturer.

Anyways I look forward to the new stuff, will keep my 07 to directly compare with the 08 as it will be an RC2x for me as well Im not worried about a few grams at this level of fork, for me I prefer the set and forget and feel of coil over air just me personally, under 6 inches I prefer air, horses for courses as they say this is what suits my needs everyone to there own, look forward to more reviews from PJ and eventually getting my hands on one.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> the new 888 are 40 killers (38mm stanchions up from 35mm)


nah fool, it's got to be bigger. If they had made it 41mm then it would be a 40 killer 

Boxxer World Cup - 6.1 lbs
888 ATA World Cup - 6.41lbs
Boxxer Team - 6.8 lbs
Fox 40 - "Lightest 8 inch travel fork on the market" - 6.88 lbs
888 RC3 World Cup - 6.98 lbs

Looks like it notches in nicely between rockshox and fox. Lost a little weight while gaining stiffness from new lower crown and larger stanchions: 40 killah.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i'm waitin on the 66 and the roco air shocks....sick! provided the air shocks don't have a mushy mid-stroke...


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> nah fool, it's got to be bigger. If they had made it 41mm then it would be a 40 killer
> 
> Boxxer World Cup - 6.1 lbs
> 888 ATA World Cup - 6.41lbs
> ...


LOL

Haven't ya heard quality over quantity

888 RC3 World Cup - 6.98 lbs - Ill take this one
Im not worried about a few grams:thumbsup:


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

trailadvent said:


> Do they not teach u guys how to read in school anymore, read PJs blog the 55 replaces the Z1 series and Am series, geez


Can you please show me where he specifically references the Z1 series? He does note the 55 replaces the entire AM line, but I fail to see the Z1 series mentioned in his blog.

Maybe you are the one that needs practice on their reading comprehension.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> Can you please show me where he specifically references the Z1 series? He does note the 55 replaces the entire AM line, but I fail to see the Z1 series mentioned in his blog.
> 
> Maybe you are the one that needs practice on their reading comprehension.


Always need practice cheers


> *Poster:* Photo-John
> 
> 
> see this users gallery
> ...


----------



## BillT (Dec 24, 2003)

Cool! I didn't click on any of the pictures in the gallery to get the additional info.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*AM Line Replaced By...*



BillT said:


> In all of the previews of the '08 Marzocchi forks, I haven't heard anything about the Z1 series...has the 55 replaced both the AM line and the Z1 line or does the Z1 live on? To me, I would think between the 55 and 66 both the Z1 line and AM line of forks have gotten redundant.


I was thinking about this last night while I was finishing up the story. Marzocchi didn't really say anything about replacing the AM forks. They're just gone. but if you look at the 55 and the two high-end XC Series forks, you'll see how they've covered their bases. Whether you think that was the right way to do it is another story.

And yes, the Z1 is gone. And Marzocchi specifically told us that the 55 was more or less a Z1 replacement. A;though, in my opinion, it's a whole lot more than that - especiallly if you get the ATA model. Air is where it's at.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

snowforner15 said:


> wheres the forty killah


look at the new 888.....it has adjustable travel and all the goodies


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*40 Killah*



snowforner15 said:


> wheres the forty killah


It's called the Marathon Corsa World Cup. I recommend the 80mm model cause it will be way faster. Get your pre-order in now!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> look at the new 888.....it has adjustable travel and all the goodies


but, SMT, you have seen the 40 killer. and it wasn't the 888................unless my memory is in full-on summer mode


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Look rad the new forks and mods.... Call me a bum, but am not into the stickers, have gone like the RS stuff, but you could opt not to put them on the Totem etc.... Surely Marz will do the same......


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

does anyone know the 08 release date?


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Great Photos & review as usual.*



Photo-John said:


> And Marzocchi specifically told us that the 55 was more or less a Z1 replacement. A;though, in my opinion, it's a whole lot more than that - especiallly if you get the ATA model. Air is where it's at.


Do you really think air is where it's at? I have the 2007 66 ATA & while I think it is a good fork, it still needs some more refinement. Did you try a 2008 ATA? Were you able to bottom it out. THat is my complaint with my ATA. I can't bottom it out and to make it plush, it gets too divey. Did you try the new ROCO TST Airs. That is what I'm excited about. THanks.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

Alpenglow said:


> Do you really think air is where it's at? I have the 2007 66 ATA & while I think it is a good fork, it still needs some more refinement. Did you try a 2008 ATA? Were you able to bottom it out. THat is my complaint with my ATA. I can't bottom it out and to make it plush, it gets too divey. Did you try the new ROCO TST Airs. That is what I'm excited about. THanks.


yeah i wanna hear aboot the air shocks. next blog post


----------



## kona kid (Sep 13, 2006)

I absolutely love the new 55 and the 4X, both look like top notch forks


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

i have to cancel my order on my marzochi 4x, i want the 2008, its so damn sexy!

also, when do they come out? 2008? can we buy them now


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

Which model 888 is the one with travel adjust. maybe im just dumb and missed that part in the write-up, but didnt see it. Is it the new 888 RC3 world cup? oops, nevermind, just read it..


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah it's the 888SL ATA.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

question, will 55 function as well as it does with 160 mm as it would with 125mm? anyone have a guess? cause the new 4x is nice and all but only has 100mm so it went down 10mm . and where can we pre-order these badasss'sz


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> It's called the Marathon Corsa World Cup. I recommend the 80mm model cause it will be way faster. Get your pre-order in now!


that is the one I didn't see.......it was a tripple crown


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> but, SMT, you have seen the 40 killer. and it wasn't the 888................unless my memory is in full-on summer mode


I saw the prototype in later stages.......to me it is this one
http://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/102911/cat/500/ppuser/75191


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

The new ones are definitely killer, but I don't like the stickers. I wonder how much better the 2008 888 compared to the 2007 888...

GOD, I WANT ONE!


----------



## motherfudpucker (May 10, 2006)

methinks i wanna learn more aboot the 888 ata world cup, damn tho, i'm so paranoid aboot an all air fork... must read reviews, when they are released of course


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*It Should*



rmbnick said:


> question, will 55 function as well as it does with 160 mm as it would with 125mm? anyone have a guess? cause the new 4x is nice and all but only has 100mm so it went down 10mm . and where can we pre-order these badasss'sz


In my experience with last year's AM 1 SL ATA and as I understand the system, the ATA travel adjust is completely separate from the air springs and damping. So aside from geometry and travel differences, the spring rate and damping should remain the same when you change the travel.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

Photo-John said:


> In my experience with last year's AM 1 SL ATA and as I understand the system, the ATA travel adjust is completely separate from the air springs and damping. So aside from geometry and travel differences, the spring rate and damping should remain the same when you change the travel.


where can we pre-order then suh?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> In my experience with last year's AM 1 SL ATA and as I understand the system, the ATA travel adjust is completely separate from the air springs and damping. So aside from geometry and travel differences, the spring rate and damping should remain the same when you change the travel.


PJ I'm still not sold on air on the 66 above there been too many factory probs for me to go there and even my RC2X 66 had a faulty RC2 cartridge which was fixed and replaced at no cost to me other than freight costs.

I'm a pretty die hard Marz fan have a 66 06 and 888 07 & Rocco WC which are all fantastic, just wondering if Marz talked about improvements to solve faulty or design issues esspecially re air forks, I think this has damaged there position somewhat and whether there move to Taiwan for manufacture would improve quality control and also, I know of a couple of 66SLs here which have not been resolved and still leak air, theres a post on the Turner board where everyone is basically experiencing similar issues.

I don't bring this up to be a damper but only because I hope they have addressed this for 08 so they can gain back some of there reputation as a fork leader, the 888 rc2x still rocks and my 66 runs sweet now and m6 is sweet now plus the Rocco has been awesome one of the best shocks Ive ridden and I have a CCDB in my stable.

I hope they have it sorted I understand there will always be the odd one that will slip through, but I'm still not keen on air for long term abuse, I'll be putting in for a new 66rc3 888rc3 & maybe a rocco air shock for the trail bike as they seem to have the shock tech pretty dialed.

cheers PJ

TA


----------



## B1337 (Jun 21, 2007)

im waiting on the new rockshox line up.

the 888 looks awsome though. too bad it isn't half a pound lighter. then it would be even more amazing.


----------



## Tomasz (Feb 28, 2005)

*no-ETA 2008 Sixty-Six *



Photo-John said:


> The 2008 66 is a product of refinement rather than a brand new fork. There's a new 20mm QR axel, 38mm stanchions with a nickel coating, and travel adjustment for the top-of-the-line 66 ATA. There are three versions of the 66 for 2008, the 66 ATA, 66 RC3, and 66 RCV. All three forks have 180mm of travel and the 66 ATA can be adjusted between 140mm and 180mm to fine-tune bike geometry.


So no ETA in 66 anymore? -- why?!? 
...thought it did prove itself -- glad I'm getting the '07 then


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

Photo John,
Is there a silver Version of the 55? Is the 55 ETA Basically a Bigger Z1 light with all the Adjustments or is it Different. Like Coil in both legs instead of one Air and one Coil. I want a bigger fork than the light and the 55 seems about right.
Thanks, 
MCtigre:thumbsup:


----------



## wako29 (Apr 3, 2007)

i'm excited about the '08 forks coming out

so I can get a '07 Z1 cheaper!!!!!!!!



ok, so what exactly are the advantages to the 55 over the z1? I see the new design of the 20mm axle (which seems kinda cool), and a few rifinements, but really why do you think that it is "more than just a replacement for the z1?"
-not questioning anybody, just trying to get my facts straight (and curious)


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Whats up with drop crowns on the 888? I thought there were drop crowns on the 2005's, then in 2006 they went to flat crowns, now 2008 they go with drop crowns. Why is that?
I wish fork companies could come out with a perfect fork and leave it for the years. I'm sure they already have RC4 ready for 2009. Then there wouldn't be the pressure to buy the new one each year  But I guess companies wouldnt make close to as much money if they did that.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wako29 said:


> i'm excited about the '08 forks coming out
> 
> so I can get a '07 Z1 cheaper!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


damping wise I prefer the 07 z1 with its RC2, but the 55 has 35mm stanchions which is a point in its favor (along with the new TA)


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

theyd be looking good fo sho


----------



## ponyski (Mar 25, 2005)

*The Roco air shocks*



rm_racer said:


> i'm waitin on the 66 and the roco air shocks....sick! provided the air shocks don't have a mushy mid-stroke...


I second that...especially the roco air shocks...Sweetness!


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

photo john,

do you reckon you could still interchange the 66 loweres with the 888 lowers,just i prefer the bolt through.

im not to fussy about quick release i prefer the bolted version.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Any word on what RC3 and Hi-Lo auto actually are? Is this a totally new dampening system or a somewhat revised RC2?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

to dampen means to get wet.....


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.ace1mail.com/gallery/2008/2008-marzocchi-forks-photo-gallery-preview.html

Most of the 08 Marzocchi products along with specs.


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> Any word on what RC3 and Hi-Lo auto actually are? Is this a totally new dampening system or a somewhat revised RC2?


The only difference is that the compression knob is on top and rebound on bottom.

Other than that, it's just marketing BS to make everyone think RC3 is better, thus they need it. Although, compression knob on top is really good!


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

when are we gonna hear aboot the shocks?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

rm_racer said:


> when are we gonna hear aboot the shocks?


Actually the link i posted 2 before your post has the spring and air shock's with specs...


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i meant the review/ride report


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

here is a link i found with ride reports on some of the 2008 forks/rearshocks..enjoy

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/marzocchi08_06_07.php


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks. Zoke got the weight of the Boxxer wrong though.


----------



## Snowpug (Apr 23, 2007)

The 66 and 888 look sweet.


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

How does the RC3 "Auto Hi-Low Compression Adjust" work?
What are the performance benefits?
What are the presets for the Auto-Adjust?
Why not just have high and low speed compression adjustment?

I don't like things that have "Auto-Adjust" anything. I like to be able to tune manually so by bike performs to my specifications rather than a preset Auto-Adjustment.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

dude the lower crown is so bad ass


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

i'm also still not sure aboot that auto-adjust thing, Snowpug. i can only guess that it adjusts both with one knob, that when you adjust the low-speed the high-speed auto-adjusts with it to whatever Marzocchi thinks will work well with the given low-speed setting. just a guess though.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

That would make the "Hi-Lo Auto Compression Adjust RC3" just a general compression adjust which is basically RC.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

or a dual-circuit compression with one adjuster....


----------



## Zuke (Oct 17, 2005)

d-town-3- said:


> here is a link i found with ride reports on some of the 2008 forks/rearshocks..enjoy
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/gear/marzocchi08_06_07.php


Thanks for the link, good article and close-up pics. I'm eyeing one of those sweet 66 coils...


----------



## Zell (Jul 29, 2007)

Finally they changed the color of the fork! I hated those black pistons  It didn't make the fork look as tough as it really is.

I'm not liking the white casing, though  I'm more into black colors (except the fork )


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

How do we know these new shocks and forks are going to be reliable?

I haven't seen them being tested on the WC or any of the marzocchi freeride teams.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*888worldcup 2007*

whats the diffrent between k3.1 and k3.5 ti springs is the k3.5 firmer?


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> How do we know these new shocks and forks are going to be reliable?
> 
> I haven't seen them being tested on the WC or any of the marzocchi freeride teams.


Mates been in whistler recently and there were quite a few new 08 888s buzzing around he says they look the business so someone must be doing testing sounds like the place to do it, I wouldn't panic yet lets wait till the product are out for a few months before slating them

I sure it will be all good, no doubt there will be exceptions there always are.


----------



## =[Ezekiel]= (Oct 11, 2006)

Bring Back The Shiver!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

=[Ezekiel]= said:


> Bring Back The Shiver!


Neva rode the shiver but I love my 07 888, not hestitation getting an 08, not that I see the need to be honest, current one rocks everything I do:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

=[Ezekiel]= said:


> Bring Back The Shiver!


I'll second that! I love my Shiver, it is the best fork that I have ever had. In fact, when I was at Northstar earlier this summer, I saw so many people with Shivers. A lot of people with '02 Shivers on '06 and '07 frames. Seems as though a bunch of people covet theirs as I do mine. I wish I had a (brand new) back up pair just for good measure.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Riding for Sanity (Mar 18, 2006)

I just bought a AM3 for $210 from Jenson, can't beat that. I just finished writing a review about it, and didn't think you could get any better than this. And now this 55, Du-oh! Oh well I won't spent $800 or whatever these new contraptions are going to cost. I'll be happy with my new Zokes for a while !


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I bought a almost new 2006 66 SL for 340, can you beat that?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> I bought a almost new 2006 66 SL for 340, can you beat that?


Brand new (n.i.b.) 05 888rc 200mm for 250. i'd say it's about the same on the 'deal' scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> Brand new (n.i.b.) 05 888rc 200mm for 250. i'd say it's about the same on the 'deal' scale. :thumbsup:


That is a really good deal....but you also have to factor in the extra $150 for Risse or Go-Ride flat crowns to get the ride height somewhat reasonable.

EB


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

ebxtreme said:


> That is a really good deal....but you also have to factor in the extra $150 for Risse or Go-Ride flat crowns to get the ride height somewhat reasonable.
> 
> EB


Came with the marzocchi flat crowns. :thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> Came with the marzocchi flat crowns. :thumbsup:


Boo ya!! An even better score then!

Although I'd be a bit curious how it's NIB if it came with flat crowns? '05's didn't have flat crowns.....


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

ebxtreme said:


> Boo ya!! An even better score then!
> 
> Although I'd be a bit curious how it's NIB if it came with flat crowns? '05's didn't have flat crowns.....


Bundle deal. 
fork + crowns.


----------



## trvsklsy (Feb 1, 2004)

*One Point Five?*

Does anyone know which forks (exact models) if any will have a 1.5" steerer for '08? Thanks


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

as far as i know the 66 ata and rc3 have em


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Its optional on the 66ataSL and RC3 you choose:thumbsup:


----------



## Monohan (Jun 28, 2007)

So any word on the TST for the 55 fork?

Same old crappy TST or did they use one similar to the Roco TST which is actually kick ass?

The new one uses a sping loaded shim stack, much to the same effect of motion control. I hope they put it into the forks too.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

The '08 Norco Rampage will be coming out with the 55 fork. Do you reckon it will be some lesser OEM version? The graphics on it are different to the review pics.

http://www.whistlermountainbike.com/wmb/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/1048


----------



## midlifechrisis (May 10, 2007)

Anyone know the Axle to crown height of the 55ATA?
How easy to use is the wind down travel adjuster compared to the Fox 36 Talas system. How many turns & can it realistically be done on the fly?
Seriously thinking about putting one or the other on a Yeti 575 08 .


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

midlifechrisis said:


> Anyone know the Axle to crown height of the 55ATA?


They call it total fork length on this table but its the same thing:
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/listSPAForkStatistics.asp?IDFolder=229&LN=UK&Sito=usa-mtb


----------



## midlifechrisis (May 10, 2007)

Cheers for that, Madman.
Still wondering about the wind down travel adjuster compared to Fox's Talas system.
Can anyone shed any light on it?


----------

